# No, it isn't a chamber pot!



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This is my latest turning after viewing Bernie's sticky and his subsequent answers to my questions, also thanks to Maurice for asking if I "ride the bevel" or words to that effect, at the time I didn't understand what he meant until it was explained to me. This bowl, whilst far from perfect, was the quickest and easiest to make with not a single dig in. The diameter is 6.5" and the height is 3 3/4", I diluted some Walnut stain then applied four coats of Shellac.

One of my first bowls made from Jarrah, started out with a same size blank and ended with a similar shape but only 4 1/4" dia. and 2 3/4" high!

Finally the title is meant to pre-empt those who might be of a mind to suggest that I add a handle to make it more convenient to place under a bed!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

OK, Harry. Now I'm jealous! Great looking candy bowl. :yes4:


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

It's a chamber pot. :sarcastic:
And a nice one at that.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Nice job on the pot, will it slip right under your bed LOL LOL, the one I have will not LOL LOL it's about 15" tall LOL it was made in the 1860's LOL, but it still works..hahahahaha, but I don't have the guts to post a picture of it hahahahahaha ........
But I do like to use the one with the automatic light,when I open the door the light comes on, but the BOSS gets ticked off because she needs to clean out the ref.ever day..LOL LOL ...

==========



harrysin said:


> This is my latest turning after viewing Bernie's sticky and his subsequent answers to my questions, also thanks to Maurice for asking if I "ride the bevel" or words to that effect, at the time I didn't understand what he meant until it was explained to me. This bowl, whilst far from perfect, was the quickest and easiest to make with not a single dig in. The diameter is 6.5" and the height is 3 3/4", I diluted some Walnut stain then applied four coats of Shellac.
> 
> One of my first bowls made from Jarrah, started out with a same size blank and ended with a similar shape but only 4 1/4" dia. and 2 3/4" high!
> 
> Finally the title is meant to pre-empt those who might be of a mind to suggest that I add a handle to make it more convenient to place under a bed!


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Fantastic!!!!!!:yes4:


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Beautiful work...love the finish.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

that's an exquisitely finished bowl Harry.
Looks like you had a great ride on the bevel!
It's too small for a handle anyway.
You didn't say what ind of wood it is.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, with all the assistance I've been given, I can feel that I'm beginning to know what is likely to happen when the chisel touches the wood, for all previous bowls I really just hoped for the best, not very technical I know, but I somehow got away with it (with the help of sand paper)
The wood was again Jacaranda, from the same branches that a friend gave me when he removed a tree from his garden about half a year ago. I'm not sure if it might have looked better without the stain.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Not bad Harry. By the way, it is way to small to be a chamber pot.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Harry like the shape of the bowl another outstanding job. Keep up the good turning after all you and Bernie are keeping up. When I get well enough I got a lot of catching up with you and him.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike, unfortunately my lathe isn't BIG enough to make one to fit YOUR rear end!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry my friend that is a beauty. Great looking candy dish. Buddy I am proud of you. Not a single catch. I think ya got it.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Mike, unfortunately my lathe isn't BIG enough to make one to fit YOUR rear end!


Here ya go Harry. The Big Bowl


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Amazing Mike, but don't let us exaggerate, somewhere between the two seems about right!


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

*Harry's Pens*

Since you are into pens now Harry, how about this one??

http://www.proserpinewoodturners.com/TheBigPen.html:yes4::yes4::jester:


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Bad link. Try this:
The Big Pen


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

thanks Axymyk
Don't know why mine didn't wor.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Now that is a Paul Bunyan pen incredible.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Harry, Mike just posted that because I crap bigger than he is... :sarcastic:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Maurice said:


> Since you are into pens now Harry, how about this one??
> 
> http://www.proserpinewoodturners.com/TheBigPen.html:yes4::yes4::jester:


An amazing site Maurice, I first had to delete everything after .com to reach it.
There are some clever ideas there which I'll add to my "to do" list. I'm tempted to make Mike our senior moderator that big one, bearing in mind that Mike is a big lad, but I don't have the resources.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike said:


> Harry, Mike just posted that because I crap bigger than he is... :sarcastic:


Let's face it Mike, you are a BIG lad in height, girth and weight.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Harry,

Who would be so rude as to suggest.......

Anyway, its way too small....
(for me, not you)

James


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Harry that's a beautiful candy bowl and the finishing is amazing


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

That's what I like Harry, trying different shapes and forms.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, I am trying (just ask my wife!)


----------

